# question about heel/loose lead walking with 2 dogs



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

This is probably a really dumb question but its somthing i have been contemplateing for a long time.

Cesar knows how to heel and does so very nicely i taught him to heel by useing treats and praise everytime he would walk ahead of me i would stop turn him around use a treat to lead into position then walk forward with him in a heel position took a while but it worked.

now HOPEFULLY everything goes ok i will be getting a new little bully puppy in November

heres my question how do i enforce her to loose lead walk everytime we go out for a walk?
obviously im going to be doing tons of work one on one with her but Cesar goes for a walk everyday and obviously she will go along too and obviously its going to take time for her to learn how to loose lead walk.

so how do i enforce her to walk on a loose lead and not pull without punishing Cesar by stopping her all the time or walking the opposite direction?
Because poor Cesar will not understand why we keep stopping or turning around in the opposite direction.

becuase when we go for a walk i cannot allow her to pull becuase then its unding any at home one on one training we had jsut done?

so what would be the best way to teach a new pup loose lead walking while takeing both dogs for a walk?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I went through this with Teaghan. Seamus is bomber on loose leash walking, Teaghan not so much. It just takes more time, I really try not to take both of them for walks at the same time. Let's say BT (before Teaghan) I might take Seamus on a 2 hour walk. Now AT, I take Seamus for an hour, then Teaghan for an hour. 

Those times when I *do* need to take them both, I just reverse directions. Seamus gets it, doesn't seem to bother him. I don't really see reversing directions as punishing. 

One thing I would do is teach them a command for each side. I use Heel for my left side, and Side for my right side. It's really hard to walk both dogs on the same side, this way it's way easier. I use that all the time, when I'm out with Seamus by himself, I just point to the side he should be on, he wheels over. Teaghan sort of gets it but not as well as Seamus. I have to tell Teaghan, then often turn around so she gets on the correct side, but she's getting it!

Joe



xchairity_casex said:


> This is probably a really dumb question but its somthing i have been contemplateing for a long time.
> 
> Cesar knows how to heel and does so very nicely i taught him to heel by useing treats and praise everytime he would walk ahead of me i would stop turn him around use a treat to lead into position then walk forward with him in a heel position took a while but it worked.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't walk them together until she's older and trained to walk properly. It will be a very good skill for her to be able to chill at home by herself and not go with you guys every single time.

Basically both dogs need to be trained for what you want seperately and then you get to train it all again with the them together. Any reactivity to fun stimuli is going to be magnified by about ten fold, so be prepared for that. It just takes time, patience, and repitition. Also I would give each an individual walk every day as well, especially since your dogs are young and active.

My dogs work really well together as a team, but most daily walks are individual. Its more relaxing and fun for me and them to get one on one time. Going together has its fun points too, especially the looks I get from people, lol. They honestly don't care either way. Keep in mind my dogs are almost 4 and almost 5.5 respectively, so they are mature adults with a lot of training and work under their belts. It'll take a while to get there, so just be patient.

Also be aware that if one of them gets very excited/frustrated/etc. because of another dog or something it could redirect onto its buddy. Something to train for and always keep in consideration since dogs are... well dogs.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also both are to my left if they are heeling (often they are out in front too), Lily right next to me and Scout next to her. They automatically go to that order, even if I call them in off leash. They tend to stay on their respective sides of each other even when they are out front on the long line and splitter too. They both know directionals so its no biggie to direct them where I want and if Scout's not paying attention Lily will drag her.

If I'm on a heavily traveled path I'll use two seperate standard leashes so I have independant control. Lily is kind of a show off when there are witnesses, its kinda funny. Also if we pull off to let someone unruly pass by, Scout sits and Lily downs, so its easier to have seperate leashes for that, though it can and does work on the splitter as well.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for the replys! quite helpful
i will try to do as much one on one walking wtih each dog the only problem is Cesar needs about 2 hours to be satisfied anything less and hes just bored and with my weird work schedual sometimes its hard to fit in several hours in a stretch.


but then again a bully puppy shouldnt have so much physical excersize to begin with...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

It is not impossible! But it is important to make sure they BOTH know the rules before walking together. Its best to keep them separate until they are both working how they should. 

Though I do not have a puppy, we are working towards being able to walk Annie, Nalah and Tucker all at one time. From time to time I do walk them all together, and it is HELL if they are not in their prong collars. I like the response I get from prong collars, but I want that response on EVERY collar or no collar. And its not being affective for me because as soon as he doesn't have it on, Tuck wont listen. So we have changed out go at it. 

Right now we are keeping them separate on walks/training sessions. Soon we should be able to incorporate more training as a whole and not individuals. I will add one dog and get all of them used to walking with another, then I will add the third. Right now the main thing we do together is long downs. There is a long road ahead of us.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would concentrate on the puppy. I know bully's can be tough minded. With the collies we start very young on a martingale collar for a mild self correction and we have never really had pulling issues. I know a bully will take more work and dedication but if they are never allowed to pull from day one there will be no habit to get rid or and replace just a positive behavior to teach. We also teach a watch commend from 6 weeks on and they learn to sit in heel position and look directly at me ignoring everything else. That has really cut down on the time it takes them to properly heel.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i honestly thought about while going for walks tieing puppy to Cesar and walking Cesar then let Cesar lead by example but hten it would put him in a better position then me which is not what i want.
though i am hopeing that Cesar excellent walking manners will rub off on a puppy a little bit.

i must admit though i think BT puppies have been pretty easy peesy when it comes to loose lead walking teaching them with my last pup Guinness (cesars half brother) i used to stop everytime he pulled method and after one day he had it down almost 100 percent, Cesat took a lil longer but i was also trying to teach him to heel all in one but i would still say he was easier then i expected.
he was 6 months and had never wanled on a lead before he just would try running and zig zagging in front of me then would stop and trip me then try jerking to run again Gosh it was miserable trying to walk him the first few days he had no self control and he was already adult sized.

but both those pups were males AND both from the same daddy and cesars mom and guinnesses mom were litter mates.

this baby will be a female and from parents ive never met before


----------

